# Satellite TV



## woodlands (Jan 13, 2010)

Hi,
Is there a way to get like Sky TV etc in Dubai. Is it legal. The problem with showtime and orbit etc is that the quality of content is so poor, so old, would even put my grandma to sleep.


----------



## Nomad80 (Jan 13, 2010)

Im sorry to inform you that you are now doomed to watch reruns of The Bold & The Beautiful for the rest of your stay in Dubai


----------



## woodlands (Jan 13, 2010)

Nomad80 said:


> Im sorry to inform you that you are now doomed to watch reruns of The Bold & The Beautiful for the rest of your stay in Dubai


I would be able to stream content so no, i am not doomed to this but didn't want bandwidth drain. But if that is the last choice...well


----------



## Nomad80 (Jan 13, 2010)

personally I just download shows - I work silly hours so it works for me since I can watch on demand then

Right now for one day each of the week I watch Dexter, Mad Men, Californication, Smallville (dont judge me ok, i grew up on it since college) , then 2 random movies - it helps pass the week


push comes to shove, you could try that option instead of streaming


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

If you search dubizzle there is a guy on there that sells a "special" cable box that only needs a internet connection and it opens all channels including pay per views. Believe its 1000aed one time fee. Well worth it.


----------

